# radio help!!



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

so im on synergy ROM right now and i had switched over from the .802 radio to the 3.50 because i wasnt able to get 4G at all with .802 on synergy but now my 4G is always around 4-5mb/s when it used to be 20-28mb/s on the .802 radio...can anyone suggest a new radio that will get me back to those speeds?


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jsms0905 said:


> so im on synergy ROM right now and i had switched over from the .802 radio to the 3.50 because i wasnt able to get 4G at all with .802 on synergy but now my 4G is always around 4-5mb/s when it used to be 20-28mb/s on the .802 radio...can anyone suggest a new radio that will get me back to those speeds?


What speedtest are you using? The radio isn't going to cause speeds to drop like that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> What speedtest are you using? The radio isn't going to cause speeds to drop like that.


Agreed. If the radio has the same signal strength then it shouldn't cause a drop in speeds. I'd highly recommend doing numerous speed tests on speakeasy.net/speedtest. They seem to be a bit more accurate overall than the app from speedtest.net. However remember it all depends on network congestion and other factors when you are doing the test and always do numerous runs to see an average.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Agreed. If the radio has the same signal strength then it shouldn't cause a drop in speeds. I'd highly recommend doing numerous speed tests on speakeasy.net/speedtest. They seem to be a bit more accurate overall than the app from speedtest.net. However remember it all depends on network congestion and other factors when you are doing the test and always do numerous runs to see an average.


I agree with the person who is agreeing with me. Remember that there is going to be more people connected at 1 P.M. than at 2 A.M., which means speed will be lower during these times. I remember when I first got my phone (Early March) when there were very few people using the network I got 35+ down speeds, now I get around 20-25 just because there are more people using it now.

Like Mustang said, also do numerous tests, using various servers.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

Gee.... doesn't sound like much of a bandwidth test at all, now does it??? Sounds MORE like an overall network infrastructure test than anything else, and does next to nothing to show the actual bandwidth LTE provides. I keep feeling like I'm the ONLY one that realizes bandwidth is a commodity that is purchased, not an unlimited commodity strictly limited by the availability of data and demands of end users. How can almost every speed test tell me I'm getting 5 to 9 Mbits, yet have downloads that come down with speed only a 45Mbit connection could provide? I'd kinda like someone to answer that, because to me the answer is obvious.


----------



## jsms0905 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Agreed. If the radio has the same signal strength then it shouldn't cause a drop in speeds. I'd highly recommend doing numerous speed tests on speakeasy.net/speedtest. They seem to be a bit more accurate overall than the app from speedtest.net. However remember it all depends on network congestion and other factors when you are doing the test and always do numerous runs to see an average.


so i tried all of everyones suggestions and i even tried it in different locations and different times of the day and it keeps staying at 5-9mb/s

when i was on the old radio i was able to get easily 20+ at all hours of the day and even better, in my house. is it 100% that its not the radio?


----------

